
The Unsettling Mystery of the Creepiest Channel on YouTube - acdanger
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-unsettling-mystery-of-the-creepiest-channel-on-youtube?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=atlas-page
======
silsha
Link to Youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClZgZSNNQkhncRVj6lmNpWw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClZgZSNNQkhncRVj6lmNpWw/videos)

